# CO2 shutoff question



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Hello, i was wondering if it would work if i shut off my CO2 (say at night time) by turning the valve on the tank, or if it would break the regulator when i turn it back on (like in the morning).

This of course would only be temporary until i can get a solenoid...and I'm hoping to pick one up soon (just don't know where/who to get one off of)

thanks :}


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wouldn't you have to adjust the flow each day doing it this way?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> wouldn't you have to adjust the flow each day doing it this way?


Yes, you would.

I would just have the CO2 on for 24/7, and have it at a lower rate.


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, you would.
> 
> I would just have the CO2 on for 24/7, and have it at a lower rate.


leaving the regulator set, and just turning off the tank wouldn't work? 
thats how i have had it set up for a while now, but the co2 levels drop as the day goes by (as expected)

oh well, hopefully i'll have a solenoid (and a proper check valve lol) soon enough (if anyone has one to sell, hit me up)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

987456321 said:


> leaving the regulator set, and just turning off the tank wouldn't work?
> thats how i have had it set up for a while now, but the co2 levels drop as the day goes by (as expected)
> 
> oh well, hopefully i'll have a solenoid (and a proper check valve lol) soon enough (if anyone has one to sell, hit me up)


Why would the CO2 level drop as the day progresses? It should not.

Ideally, even if you turn on/off your CO2 main valve and leave the regulator as is, it should not change, but...

What regulator are you using?


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Why would the CO2 level drop as the day progresses? It should not.
> 
> Ideally, even if you turn on/off your CO2 main valve and leave the regulator as is, it should not change, but...
> 
> What regulator are you using?


I have my CO2 set low enough that while it is on overnight it will not gas my fish (the plants don't use the CO2 so it builds up an excess at night)
During the day the plants use more CO2 than i am injecting into my aquarium, so the levels drop
I keep my surface movement at a minimum, i have my filter (marineland C-220) angled as far downward as i could get it.

I am using the aqua medic CO2 regulator...i was told that it's this one: http://www.aqua-medic.com/product/co2-regulator/
but just now i see that my gauges are different (all in PSI not bar, i think they are at 22, and like 900 if i remember correctly, i can check if it matters)



Darkblade48 said:


> Ideally, even if you turn on/off your CO2 main valve and leave the regulator as is, it should not change, but...


Not following you here


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

987456321 said:


> Not following you here


Essentially, turning on and off your CO2 cylinder valve everyday should theoretically not alter your delivery pressure, but could wear out the diaphragm inside the regulator.

When you turn on the main valve, you subject the diaphragm to a sudden increase in pressure, which is then stopped by the single stage of regulation you have (i.e. whatever you set the delivery pressure to). However, with repeated stress, it could lead to premature wear and tear.

In addition, it is a hassle to turn it on/off everyday (at least for me), and there is an increased risk of accidentally bumping something that will cause an adjustment in the flow rate.

If you don't have a solenoid, I would still recommend that you just keep the CO2 running (at slightly lower levels) 24/7 instead.


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

10/10 answer. I was thinking something like that may happen, good thing I asked too.

I'll leave it be how it is...all i need now is a solenoid (and check valve)

thanks again for all your help


----------

